# Heres where im at now



## The haze one (Feb 2, 2006)

So I figured I should post a couple of pictures of my plants after they have been transplanted. I simply tranplanted them into 3gallon buckets with wicks running out the bottoms into tuperware/rubbermaid containers(you know whut i mean). I have two buckets per one tuperware.

  My babies are 3.5 weeks old now and that means they only have 4 weeks left untill they are done. I had grown up 6 females to pick out of, and i ended up with the 4 healthiest. The pictures are of 3 out of the 4 cuz the one picture didnt turn out. Notice the ittty bitty lil buds on them? The one plant is doing really good has lots of buds on it compared to the others. 

I've decided to implement L.S.T on my plants to maximize yeild potential. Im using hemp string to tie the plants down. I have only tied each plant once and they arent even 90 degree bends ( easy does it at first) . Hopefully this all works out. 

Any one got any suggestions/ comments they are much apreciated since this is my first grow attempt.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Feb 2, 2006)

what strain is that?


----------



## The haze one (Feb 2, 2006)

The strain is lowrider man. Its an automatic flowering highbreed


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> The strain is lowrider man. Its an automatic flowering highbreed


Hey, good lookin little gals. Did you use clones or seed? You know, in all of my years, I've never grown using the wick system. I've always intended to, but I just never did it for some reason. It's sure as hell a good low maintenance type grow. That's always cool. With the Eb and Flow Hydroponics that I favor, when the plants are just short of flowering, and about 48 inches high, they use about a gallon per/plant per/day. Obviously a wick system works well, but can it deliver that kind of volume? Or does it? I'd be very interested to learn about this type of growing from one of the pro's. Come on now, give it up.

Also man, what do you mean when you say it's a "automatic flowering highbreed"?

Lets see some more pics next week man. I love to see em grow.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Stoney a wick system can deliver a gallon per plant per day if your resivoir is big enough. You can have a bunch of pots in a line .... all buckets with with wicks going into buckets , that are then hook up to a resivoir with like a float valve that is then  hooked up to the main resivoir that is like a garbag bin or somethin of that volume.... as soon as the plants use up water it gets replenished through the float resivoir..... pretty simple in theory but im not doing it like that.... i was going to i had it all set up and then i had a pin hole leak somewhere in the damn thing so i just did it all half assed and just used the stuff i mentioned in the post wit the pics.....



And to awnsere your other question .... there are strains that are automatic flowering that means less time and no veging basically. the plants grow into lil seedlings that start to flower a couple weeks into the grow at like 17 days or so..... they have been breed by whoever to have certain characteristics..... and that happens to be growin fast real fast.... uhhh also my plants I started from seeds. the seed company is 
Joint Dr. 

As well as i would be interested in doing a better htype of hydro for my next grow ..... so if i could possibly get some info from you some time about whut u possibly think i could rig in my grow space. 

Also i will post pics of my babies growing right up untill i get to smoke em.... 
do u have any suggestions ? anything that looks wrong right off the bat?

Thanks StoneyBud,

the Haze 1


----------



## krsone (Feb 7, 2006)

Haze have you any luck clonning the lowryder  I have read they are very hard to impossable to clone bcuz of the auto flower    have you ever tried mazzar thats auto flower to i think     at seedbay I seen blueberry lowryder highbreed


----------



## krsone (Feb 7, 2006)

what nutrients  r you using theres a new product out called Sweet helps push out the reisin into very nicely crystal covered buds    Looks like the girls are done good wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 22, 2006)

Hey Haze nice babies. Im growing som lowriders too here's some pics for you to see.


----------

